# TRANSPORTING BIKES



## JKP (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm considering on purchasing the 28RS-S but how can you transport four bikes? Is there a bike rack built just for the purpose stated above or do you transport the bikes inside the trailer?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

What are you towing with? maybe a roof rack or a rack on the front of your tv might work. I know keystone's website says not to use the rear bumper for carrying anything such as a bike rack. Maybe the bumper could be beefed up by welding support brackets onto it and then you could mount a rack on it.

Or you could walk














just kidding.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

hi JKP, the most I have ever transported was 3 bikes, they were if I remember right 26". We put them inside but I had to loosen and put the handle bars paralle to the bikes, then I just bungied them together. We have the 25RRs model so it was easy to get then in and out through the little door. Hope this helps


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We carry ours in the bed of our tow vehicle


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a 26rs I put on a rear bumper hitch in the fall. When I get it out of storage I will take it to a welding shop and have them reinforce it I used it once last year it worked good. btw I got the hitch from curt manufacturing part# E-100


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have 5 in our family. We will have a receiver hitch installed on the frame of our 26 RS and use our 5-bike rack on that. Should be a pretty easy mod. I even think our local UHaul could install the receiver hitch.

Randy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Before I got my current TV I would put our three bikes inside our 28rss and I quickly started to really hate that option. It was a real pain to get the bikes in and out and I was always hitting something or marking something up.









I had decided that I was going to either put a rack on top of our TV or on the back of the TT. I read many places that it was not a good idea to add that much weight to the back of the TT, and since my TV had a short wheelbase compared to the 28rss, I had decided to put the bikes on a roof rack. However, if the bumper of the 28rss can handle supporting the weight of the slide, it should be able to handle a bike rack if it were properly installed, right?

But then low and behold, I ran across a great deal on a new TV and now I simply put them in the back of the truck.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I put ours inside the trailer. I would much rather have a rack on the rear of the 25 RSS.


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

Talking with experience on this issue, we had ours on the back bumper of our trailer and the bar holding the bikes bent. Bumper ok but the bike were totaled. We'll carry them inside of trailer from now on.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I had a bad experience with a receiver style bike hitch on my 28bhs bumper. See my post...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377

Unless you are going to have it professionally welded to the frame or reinforced, you could find your bikes and bumper missing when you arrive at your next destination.


----------

